# Oregon mall shooter



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I just saw something very interesting on Cincinnati news channel I had not heard , maybe some of you have . It said when the shooter was firing in the mall there a person with a CC permit had pulled his gun but , didn't have a shot because of by standers . He said also that he was sure the shooter had seem him when the shooter decided to kill him self . He was not saying he stopped it ,but may have played a role in it ending.

*Amazing I have not seen or heard of this on any of the major networks . *They sure would hate to give credit to a law abiding citizen with a CCP for possibly stopping something like this


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my best friends has a cc permit. He was at home alone when there was a knock on the door. It was summer time and the screen door closed. The little lock was the only thing holding it closed. He approached the door and was shot thru the abdomen with a 9mm. The bullet passed just a whisker from his kidney and went out his back. Intruder could not pull the screen door off, come in and finish him off. My friend ran down his hallway and grabbed his .45. Intruder ran along front of house and continued shooting thru screened windows, but missing. My friend returned fire hitting the intruder in the elbow. Intruder then ran off, but was caught by police in an hour. He was helicoptered to trauma center and hospitalized.
Bottom line is, He told me without having permit and gun and returning fire to scare off intruder, the intruder would have finished him off. 
Take the guns from law abiding citizens and more people, like my friend, will die.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

? He was not out of his house? Is PA so far gone that you need a permit in your own home? I apologize for not knowing all local laws.


----------

